# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Φορτιστής μπαταριών αυτοκινήτου.

## power of sound

Καλημέρα στην παρέα :Smile: . Θέλω να με βοηθήσετε σχετικά με τον φορτιστή που δείχνω παρακάτω. Αυτός ο φορτιστής ήταν από την εποχή του πατέρα μου. Είπα και εγώ λοιπών να φορτίσω μια μπαταρία, αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Τι εννοώ? Ο φορτιστής βγάζει τάση στους ακροδέκτες όταν των βάλω στα 12V από 4.30 έως και 6.4V DC. Και όταν είναι στα 24 βγάζει από 8 έως 9.30V DC. Η παραπάνω τιμές είναι με το πολυμετρο στην θέση DC, γιατί και στην θέση AC, τον μετράει στα 12 V από 3.40 έως 4.10V AC και στα 24V από 7.20 έως 8 V AC. Αυτές η τιμές είναι φυσιολογικές :Rolleyes: ? Το πρόβλημα μου εστιάζετε στο ότι βάζω την μπαταρία να φόρτιση και βάζω και πολυμετρο παράλληλα πάνω της, και η τιμή της δεν ανεβαίνει πάνω από 12,1 και ας είναι και 4 ώρες ο φορτιστής πάνω. Και το αμπερομετρο του φορτιστή σταθερά στην ένδειξη 0. (δεν είναι καμένο). Τα ίδια μου κάνει και με μια άλλη μπαταρία καινούργια (2 βδομάδων). Καμιά ιδέα μπας και το φτιάξουμε? :Blushing:  Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.  :Biggrin:

----------


## xifis

η χοντροδιοδος ειναι ενταξει?ετσι απο περιεργεια,οχι οτι μενουν κ πολλα εξαρηματα να ελεγξεις.αντε κ ο Μ/Σ.

----------


## FILMAN

Α ρε αθάνατο Made in Greece! Είδατε την υψηλή τεχνολογία που έχει η συγκεκριμένη συσκευή; Μιλάμε για φοβερό κύκλωμα! Πόσο να το πούλαγαν άραγε; Λέει και 10Α! Μπράβο! Εγώ τη δίοδο γιατί την κόβω για Ρ600;

----------


## xifis

made in greece κ γερμανικα (?) στην προσωψη.α κ μη ξεχασουμε την τρομερη στα8εροποιηση.  :Lol: 

στο θεμα μας τωρα,δες κ τα καλωδια αν ειναι οκ,οι ενωσεις τους κ δε μενει τπτ αλλο.

----------


## FILMAN

Και τους διακόπτες.

----------


## xifis

κ στο τελος θαναι ολα οκ κ παλι δε 8α δουλευει.  :Confused1:  απτα πιο απλα την πα8αινεις.

----------


## power of sound

Η δίοδος πρέπει να είναι εντάξει γιατί μετράει μόνο από την μια πλευρά της το πολυμετρο από την άλλη δεν δείχνει τίποτα. Τα καλώδια και η διακόπτες πρέπει να είναι εντάξει γιατί ο φορτιστής τάση φέρνει όπως είπα και παραπάνω το θέμα είναι ότι δεν φορτίζει την μπαταρία. Και η δίοδος που φοράει λέει επάνω 08 6 A 2. στο μετασχηματιστή τη να μετρήσω? Τάσεις φέρνει τώρα το αν είναι σωστές η όχι δεν το ξέρω, παραπάνω σας έχω πει τη τάσεις δίνει. :Smile:

----------


## xifis

η ασφαλεια ειναι οκ?το λαμπακι αναβει κανονικα?

----------


## power of sound

Ο φορτιστής δουλεύει κανονικά παιδιά και το λαμπάκι του ανάβει και όλα κομπλέ, και όταν του βραχυκυκλώνω τα καλώδια που είναι για την μπαταρία και σπίθα πετάει και το αμπερομετρο πάει στο 15. Απλά δεν φορτίζει της μπαταρίες. Δεν ξέρω πώς να σας δώσω να το καταλάβετε :Blush: , σαν να δίνει μικρή τάση και δεν την φορτίζει. Πάντως δουλεύει και βγάζει της τάσεις που σας είπα στο πρώτο μου ποστ. Της τάσεις αυτές της βλέπετε φυσιολογικές? :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nemmesis

λοιπον αν λες οτι μπορει τωρα να παει 15Α και η διοδος ειναι οκ τοτε ενα μενει... εχει χαλασει η μετασχηματιστης του... δλδ τι εννοω... εχει βραχηκυκλωμενες καποιες σπιρες απο το δευτερευον με αποτελεσμα να βγαζει λιγοτερα βολτ... πως μπορει να εγινε αυτο? αν δεν ειναι τυλιγμενος σωστο ο μετασχηματιστης τοτε οταν τραβας φορτιο απο αυτον κανει ενα μουγκριζμα... αυτο το μουγκριζμα ειναι που τρωει το βερνικη απο το πηνειοσιρμα οποτε και βραχηκυκλωνει... 
κατι τετοιο σκεφτομαι και εγω για οσα μας λες...

----------


## power of sound

Και δηλαδή φίλε Παναγιώτη τι κάνουμε τώρα :Rolleyes: ? Πρέπει να πάρω νέο μετασχηματιστή? Και αν πόσο περίπου θα πάει? Αν δοκιμάσω να των βάλω στα 24V που βγάζει γύρο στα 8-9V και βάλω την μπαταρία πάνω λες να έχουμε Κανά απρόοπτο? :Blushing:

----------


## p270

μα ποσο εχει ενας καινουργιος φορτιστης ;

δεν νομιζω να αξιζει την επισκευη αυτος

----------


## JimKarvo

_Offtopic: Σε γενικές γραμμές, αν βραχυκυλώσουμε για λίγο έναν μετασχηματιστή DC, και δούμε τα A που μπορεί να παράγει, κάνουμε κάποιο κακό?
_

----------


## nupogodi

Φιλε παουερ οφ σαουντ αναρωτιεμαι μπορουσε πριν ο πατερας σου μπορουσε να φορτιζει μπαταριες αυτοκινητου που ειναι τουλαχιστο 50 αμερωρια(Ah)
ενω ο δικος σου γραφει μεγιστα αμερωρια 20Αh. :Blink: Η τιμη που βρισκεις με το πολυμετρο στο dc ειναι η λεγομενη μεση τιμη της ημιανορθομενης (με μια διοδο) τασης.Οταν μετρας με το πολυμετρο στο ac τοτε μετρας την λεγομενη ενεργο τιμη της ημιανορθωμενης τασης.Σε καθε περιπτωση η dc ταση που μετρας αυτη ειναι που φορτιζει την μπαταριαΤο οτι βρισκεις ac kai dc φενεται εκ πρωτης οψεως  καλο κανε αν μπορεις το εξης:βαλε το ποετραλυμετρο στο ac και αναψε το φορτιστη.Μετρα *στα δυο ακρα του διακοπτη για την επιλογη της τασης φορτισης στη θεση 12V με τον ενα ακροδεκτη του πολυμετρου στο μεσαιο καλωδιο του διακοπτη και το αλλο σε ενα απο τα καλωδια του διακοπτη και οταν δειξει ταση το πολυμετρο στειλε απαντηση.*Στο λεω αυτο για να εχω μια εικονα για το τι βγαζει ο μετασχηματιστης στην εξοδο.Εγω την κανω τωρα περιμενε αυριο απαντηση

----------


## Tolis-Sx

αυτος ο φορτιστης ειναι για να φορτιζει μπαταριες ηλεκτρικων παιδικων αμαξιων....ειμαι σιγουρος οτι τα εχει φτυσει το τυλιγμα.....καθοτι θα εχει βρασει ο Μ/Τ.κανα  25-30 ευρω τους εχει το πρακτικερ....και ειναι και κινεζικοι....αλλα μη νομιζεις οτι ειναι καλυτεροι....ειναι το ιδιο αχρηστοι με αυτον εδω....στην ανακυκλωση καΙ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ.....

----------


## power of sound

Φίλε Νίκο μέτρησα όπως μου είπες τον διακόπτη αλλά και στην επιλογή 12 και στην επιλογή 24 έδειξε 0 το βολτόμετρο :Rolleyes: . Σου ανεβάζω και μια φωτο να δεις πως το σύνδεσα μήπως τυχών κατάλαβα λάθος.


Edit: φωτο.

----------


## nupogodi

Σορρρυ αλλα σε πηρα στο λαιμο μου επρεπε μα μετρησεις *με τον ενα ακροδεκτη του πολυμετρου στο πλην του φορτιστη και τον αλλο ακροδεκτη μια στο δεξι καλωδιο του διακοπτη εκει δηλαδη που ειναι η επαφη και μια στο αριστερο με* βαση τις τιμες που μου δινεις πρεπει να βρεις 14,6Vac μεγιστο στο ενα καλωδιο του διακοπτη και 20,6 στην αλληγια τα 12 και 24 βολτ αντιστοιχα.Μια ερωτηση:μηπως κανεις μετρησεις φορτιζονας ματαρια και βγααζεις διαφορες τιμες?Εσυ παντως καντες *χωρις μπαταρια.*Απο οτι μου φαινεται παντως θα πρεπει να αφηνεις τις μπαταριες σου για πολλες ωρες να φορτιζονται ο πατερας μου εχει εναν παρομοιο αλλα με διπλη ανορθωση και τις αφηνουμε πανω απο 24 ωρες να φορτιζονται μονο τοτε φορτιζονται καλα στο λεω για να το ξερεις.Αν κανεις τις μετρησεις που σου ειπα και βρεις τις τιμες που σου ειπα τοτε ο φορτιστης θα πρεπει να δουλευει κανονικα.*Σημειωση:σε μια πληρως φορτισμενη μπαταρια η ταση της ειναι 14,4V.*Μια ακομα ερωτηση:
Ποσες ωρες χρειαζοταν ο πατερας σου για να τις φορτισει?Στο ξαναλεω αυτο γιατι εμεις που εχουμε εναν παρομοιο και μαλιστα μεγαλυτερου ρευματος χρειαζομαστε τουλαχιστο 24 ωρες για το φορτισμα των μπαταριων.

----------


## nupogodi

Επισης πρεπει να σου πω οτι εψαξα στο προσπεκτους του φορτιστη που εχουμε που ειναι παρομοιος με τον δικο σου και βρηκα οτι κανει για μπαταριες αυτοκινητων αλλα* μην* επιχειρησης να φορτισεις μικρη μπαταρια γιατι θα εχεις απροοπτα και επισης *δεν* κανει για μπαταριες φορτηγων.Επισης βρηκα καποιο προβλημα στις τιμες για  ac που μετρας.Προς το παρον κανε τις μετρησεις που σου ειπα και νωρις το βραδυ πιστευω μα ειμαι ονλαιν για να μου πεις

----------


## jeronimo

Φίλε μου μήπως αν δοκιμάζεις  να καθαρίσεις  τα φύλλα του μετασχηματιστή εξωτερικά από την σκουριά   με μια συρματοβουτσα η με σμυριδόχαρτο  ανέβαζε λίγο  τάση  έστω και  ένα βολτ θα κάνει την διαφορά  λέω τώρα εγώ .
Επίσης  στην είσοδο (στο πρωτεύον) δες αν έχεις 220v μήπως είναι λιγότερα ?
Αν και δεν αξίζει η κατασκευή αλά έτσι για να πούμε ότι βρήκαμε την βλάβη.

Τέλος το πολύμετρο σου είναι αξιόπιστο ?

----------


## power of sound

Φίλε Νίκο όχι η μετρήσεις είναι χωρίς μπαταρία. Η μετρήσεις που έβγαλα αυτή τη φορά είναι 8Vac στα 12V και 8Vac στα 24V. O πατέρας μου δεν το είχε χρησιμοποίηση και ποτέ γιατί δεν ασχολείστε με τέτοια κόλπα απλά τον είχε στο μαγαζί και τον πήρα εγώ. Εγώ δεν την αφήνω για πάνω από 4-5 ώρες γιατί όταν φεύγω από το σπίτι αναγκαστικά το σβήνω γιατί φοβάμαι μην γυρίσω και βρω το σπίτι φλαμπε :Laugh: . Αλλά και στην 4 ώρες που την φόρτιζα η τάση της μπαταρίας δεν ανέβηκε ούτε 1V :Sad: . Μικρή μπαταρία όταν λες? Εννοείς τύπου ΑΑΑ η και παπιών που είναι 5 Α.

  Φίλε jeronimo ο μ/τ στο πρωτεύων φέρνει 225V, τα εξωτερικά του φύλα εκ πρώτης όψεως δεν βλέπω να έχουν σκουριά. Πάντως και να έχουν δεν πιστεύω πως αξίζει να κάνω αυτή την διαδικασία, ένας καινούργιος όπως είπαν και οι φίλοι παραπάνω 20 – 30 ευρώ έχει :Smile: . Τώρα το ψάχνω απλά μπας και είναι τίποτα εύκολο για να το φτιάξουμε. Το πολυμετρο το αγόρασα από ένα μαγαζί με ηλεκτρονικά το είχα αγοράσει γύρο στα 25 ευρώ πριν 3 χρόνια.

----------


## nupogodi

Κανε τις μετρησις κατευθειαν στα δευτερευοντα τυλιγματα του μ/σ μπας και βρεις αυτα που σου ειπα.Αναρωτιεμαι μηπως το πολυμετρο σου εχει ελαττωμα?

----------


## FILMAN

Ρower of sound, έτσι όπως έχει το κύκλωμα, δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις συνηθισμένο πολύμετρο για να μετρήσεις την τάση εξόδου του φορτιστή. Καλύτερα να μετρήσεις την AC τάση πριν τη δίοδο με το πολύμετρο στην κλίμακα των V AC.

Νemmessis, αυτό που λες για το μερικό βραχυκύκλωμα των σπειρών του μ/ς και το πώς προκαλείται αυτό, είναι σωστό. Όμως, ένας μ/ς με αυτή τη βλάβη θα έβγαζε καπνούς μετά από 5 - 10 sec λειτουργίας. Άρα, μάλλον δεν είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα.

Jimcarvo, το αν μπορείς να βραχυκυκλώσεις για λίγο ένα τροφοδοτικό DC εξαρτάται από το ίδιο το τροφοδοτικό. Π.χ. μπορείς να το κάνεις σε ένα ασταθεροποίητο πακάκι των 300mA, αλλά όχι σε ένα τροφοδοτικό PC! Επίσης το ρεύμα βραχυκυκλώματος που θα δεις δεν είναι το ίδιο με το ρεύμα που μπορεί να σου δώσει το συγκεκριμένο τροφοδοτικό υπό την ονομαστική τάση εξόδου!

Νupogodi, ένας φορτιστής που προορίζεται για μπαταρίες 20Ah, μπορεί να φορτίσει και μπαταρίες των 50Ah, απλώς η φόρτιση θα διαρκέσει περισσότερο χρόνο.

Jeronimo, το καθάρισμα των φύλλων του μ/ς από σκουριά, δεν θα έχει καμιά επίδραση στην τάση εξόδου του.

----------


## power of sound

Φίλε Νίκο και Φίλιππε τα τυλίγματα τα μέτρησα και βρήκα τα εξής: Mεταξύ 1 και 2 7.7 Vac. Mεταξύ 1 και 3-> 15.3Vac. Και τέλος μεταξύ 2 και 3 7.4Vac. :Smile:  θα σωθεί ο ασθενείς? :Rolleyes:  :Tongue2:

----------


## gep58

Γιώργο,
αυτός ο φορτιστής έχει απο κατασκευής τα υλικά που βλέπεις ή κατά καιρούς αλλάχτηκε η δίοδος, αργότερα ο μετ/στής και είναι τώρα στη μορφή αυτή;
Γιατί εντύπωση μου κάνει η κλέμα που συνδέει το κόκκινο με την δίοδο. Αυτό καμιά βιοτεχνία δεν θα ήταν τόσο χαζή να το κάνει.

Μήπως είχε καμιά γέφυρα που αντικαταστήθηκε με την δίοδο;
Μήπως ο μετ/στής αντικαταστήθηκε κι αυτός με κάποιον που απλώς υπήρχε;

Μπροστά στον διακόπτη Ι-0-ΙΙ απο πάνω γράφει 24V, απο κάτω τι γράφει-έγραφε;

gep58

----------


## power of sound

Φίλε και συνονόματε Γιώργο. Ο φορτιστής είναι ακριβώς όπως των βλέπεις δεν έχει πειραχτεί – μετατραπεί ούτε στο ελάχιστο :Smile: . Η βιοτεχνία που τους έφτιαχνε επειδή ρώτησα των πατέρα μου είχε την έδρα της απέναντι από το μαγαζί μας και έφτιαχνε ηλεκτρολύσεις και τέτοιους φορτιστές (η τους έκαναν εισαγωγή δεν είμαι και σίγουρος). Εμάς απλά μας έφερναν της κάσες τον ηλεκτρολύσεων και των φορτιστών και τους αλλάζαμε χρώμα και της κάναμε μπλε με μαύρο. Αυτή έδωσαν τον φορτιστή στον πατέρα μου και εγώ τον πήρα από αυτόν :Tongue2: . Και από κάτω ο διακόπτης έγραφε 12 αλλά έχει σβηστεί. :Biggrin:

----------


## gep58

Μπορεί να είναι όπως τα λές, αλλά τόσες κολλήσεις με καλάϊ, στη δίοδο θυμήθηκαν την κλέμα...;;
είναι δηλ. φορτιστής για 12 και 24V και ρεύμα 10Α, δηλ. 240W.
Μα ο πυρήνας δεν πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερος από 84 x 40-45 mm που σημαίνει το μέγιστο 100VA...
Δεν ξέρω, κάτι δεν πάει καλά...

Πάντως απο αυτά που γράφεις πρόκειται για μετ/στή 2x 7,5V και για αυτές τις τάσεις και το ρεύμα φόρτισης που γράφει μπροστά δεν κάνει. 
Το πολύ-πολύ να τον χρησιμοποιήσεις από άκρη σ΄άκρη (15,5V) με γέφυρα και μόνο για μπαταρία 12V αλλά για πολύ μικρότερο ρεύμα απο 10Α.

gep58

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, οι τάσεις που μέτρησες στα δευτερεύοντα του μ/ς είναι υπερβολικά μικρές...

----------


## nupogodi

> Καλημέρα στην παρέα. Θέλω να με βοηθήσετε σχετικά με τον φορτιστή που δείχνω παρακάτω. Αυτός ο φορτιστής ήταν από την εποχή του πατέρα μου. Είπα και εγώ λοιπών να φορτίσω μια μπαταρία, αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Τι εννοώ? Ο φορτιστής βγάζει τάση στους ακροδέκτες όταν των βάλω στα 12V από 4.30 έως και 6.4V DC. Και όταν είναι στα 24 βγάζει από 8 έως 9.30V DC. Η παραπάνω τιμές είναι με το πολυμετρο στην θέση DC, γιατί και στην θέση AC, τον μετράει στα 12 V από 3.40 έως 4.10V AC και στα 24V από 7.20 έως 8 V AC. Αυτές η τιμές είναι φυσιολογικές? Το πρόβλημα μου εστιάζετε στο ότι βάζω την μπαταρία να φόρτιση και βάζω και πολυμετρο παράλληλα πάνω της, και η τιμή της δεν ανεβαίνει πάνω από 12,1 και ας είναι και 4 ώρες ο φορτιστής πάνω. Και το αμπερομετρο του φορτιστή σταθερά στην ένδειξη 0. (δεν είναι καμένο). Τα ίδια μου κάνει και με μια άλλη μπαταρία καινούργια (2 βδομάδων). Καμιά ιδέα μπας και το φτιάξουμε? Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


Φιλε Γιωργο εχουμε και λεμε:vια τα 12βολτθεση διακοπτη και πολυμετρο στο dc μετρησες6,4βολτdc:Vdc=Vo/π=>Vdc*π=6,4*3,13=20,096voltμετα κανω το εξης:
Vrms=Vo/riza2=>Vrms=20,096/1,414=14,2voltΕτσι υπολογιζω την ταση δευτερυοντος του μ/σ η οποια συμφωνα με τους παραπανω υπολογισμους θα επρεπε να ειναι 14,2 βολτ που ειναι για το ενα τυλιγμα του μ/σ
Παμε τωρα στη θεση ac του πολυμετρου για διακοπτη στα 12βολτ μετρησες 4,10βολτ Εχουμε και λεμε Vrms=Vo/2=>Vo=Vrms*2=>8,2volt ac.
*To αποτελεσμα θα επρεπε να ειναι για το Vo ιδιο οπως παραπανω αλλα δεν ειναι θα επρεπε να βρισκεις 10,48 βολτ.Αρα μπορει το πολυμετρο να εχει προβλημα η ο φορτιστης?
*Σημειωση οπου Vrms=Vo/2 ειναι η ενεργος ταση της ημιανορθωμενης τασης
και Vμ=Vo/π η μεση τιμη της αυτα μετρας με το πολυμετρο στο ac και το dc αντιστοιχα.Αν μπορεις δανεισου το πολυμετρο ενος φιλου η πηγαινε το σε εναν μαστορα που φτιαχνει ηλεορασεις να σου κανει της μετησεις που εκανες γιατι με τους ιδιους υπολογισμους βρισκω προβληματα και για τα 24 βολτ :Sad:

----------


## FILMAN

> Φιλε Γιωργο εχουμε και λεμε:vια τα 12βολτθεση διακοπτη και πολυμετρο στο dc μετρησες6,4βολτdc:Vdc=Vo/π=>Vdc*π=6,4*3,13=20,096voltμετα κανω το εξης:
> Vrms=Vo/riza2=>Vrms=20,096/1,414=14,2voltΕτσι υπολογιζω την ταση δευτερυοντος του μ/σ η οποια συμφωνα με τους παραπανω υπολογισμους θα επρεπε να ειναι 14,2 βολτ που ειναι για το ενα τυλιγμα του μ/σ
> Παμε τωρα στη θεση ac του πολυμετρου για διακοπτη στα 12βολτ μετρησες 4,10βολτ Εχουμε και λεμε Vrms=Vo/2=>Vo=Vrms*2=>8,2volt ac.
> *To αποτελεσμα θα επρεπε να ειναι για το Vo ιδιο οπως παραπανω αλλα δεν ειναι θα επρεπε να βρισκεις 10,48 βολτ.Αρα μπορει το πολυμετρο να εχει προβλημα η ο φορτιστης?*
> Σημειωση οπου Vrms=Vo/2 ειναι η ενεργος ταση της ημιανορθωμενης τασης
> και Vμ=Vo/π η μεση τιμη της αυτα μετρας με το πολυμετρο στο ac και το dc αντιστοιχα.Αν μπορεις δανεισου το πολυμετρο ενος φιλου η πηγαινε το σε εναν μαστορα που φτιαχνει ηλεορασεις να σου κανει της μετησεις που εκανες γιατι με τους ιδιους υπολογισμους βρισκω προβληματα και για τα 24 βολτ


Νίκο, τα συνηθισμένα ψηφιακά πολύμετρα στην κλίμακα DC είναι για μέτρηση σταθερών συνεχών τάσεων, και όχι μεταβαλλόμενων... Γι αυτό του είπα να μετρήσει κατευθείαν στην έξοδο του μ/ς...

----------


## power of sound

Το πολυμετρο μου δεν νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα για τη σε άλλες συσκευές μετράει κανονικά της τάσης (θα το κοιτάξω βέβαια) :Smile: . Άρα μάλλον έχει πρόβλημα ο φορτιστής :Sad: . Να του κάνουμε καμιά μοντα για να φορτίζουμε της 12βολτες του αυτοκινήτου δεν γίνετε να υποθέσω? :Rolleyes:

----------


## FILMAN

> Το πολυμετρο μου δεν νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα για τη σε άλλες συσκευές μετράει κανονικά της τάσης (θα το κοιτάξω βέβαια). (Δεν είπα ότι το πολύμετρό σου είναι χαλασμένο, αλλά ότι δεν μπορεί να μετρήσει σωστά τη συγκεκριμένη τάση στην κλίμακα DC. Επίσης ξέχασα να πω ότι ακόμα και αν μπορούσε, έπρεπε να συνδεθεί και μια αντίσταση στην έξοδο του φορτιστή, και έτσι να γίνει η μέτρηση.) Άρα μάλλον έχει πρόβλημα ο φορτιστής. Να του κάνουμε καμιά μοντα για να φορτίζουμε της 12βολτες του αυτοκινήτου δεν γίνετε να υποθέσω?


Θέλει αλλαγή ο μ/ς... Αλλά έτσι όπως είναι το κύκλωμα, μην περιμένεις επιδόσεις...

----------


## power of sound

Οπότε φάγαμε άκυρο :Sad: . Εντάξει δεν πειράζει :Smile: . Ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια :Biggrin:  και σορρυ αν σας ζάλισα :Blush:  :Smile: .

----------


## gep58

> Να του κάνουμε καμιά μοντα για να φορτίζουμε της 12βολτες του αυτοκινήτου δεν γίνετε να υποθέσω?


Γιώργο,
όπως σου είπα και σε προηγούμενο post (#26) και *σύμφωνα* πάντα με τις μετρήσεις σου, αφού τον έχεις που τον έχεις τον μετ/στή και για λόγους πειραματισμού μπορείς να ακολουθήσεις το σχέδιο της παρακάτω εικόνας.
Αν μη τι άλλο, μια μπαταρία 12V-50Ah θα την φορτίσει κανονικά.

gep58

----------


## power of sound

Δηλαδή Γιώργο με αυτό τον τρόπο θα μπορώ να φορτίζω και μπαταρίες πχ 12V 5A?   Για την 50αρα που γράφεις πόσο περίπου χρόνο θα χρειάζεται? 10 ώρες λογικά? :Rolleyes:  
  Μετά την γέφυρα η τάση πόσο περίπου θα είναι γιατί στο τύλιγμα 1-3 φέρνει 15V περίπου και φοβάμαι (ότι επειδή μετά την γέφυρα θα αυξηθεί από όσο γνωρίζω και άλλο) μην κάνει κανα μπαμ η μπαταρία και με πάρει κανα σκάγι :Laugh: . Να σε ρωτισω ο κύκλος με το χ μέσα που είναι παράλληλα με τα τυλίγματα 1-3 είναι λαμπάκι? (στα ηλεκτρολογικά τουλάχιστον αυτό ξέρω ότι συμβολίζει) γιατί αυτό που έχει πάνω είναι 220 και πάει απευθείας στην τροφοδοσία σε σειρά με το ON :Smile: .

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Κάνε πρώτα το κύκλωμα του Γιώργου και αν η τάση πάει πάνω από 14,5 δοκίμασε να βάλεις εν σειρά με το πρωτεύων μια λάμπα 230V/100W ή πειραματίσου με διαφορετικά Βατ, ώσπου η τάση αντί 15 να γίνει ~14 να φορτίζεις 12/βολτες άφοβα

----------


## gep58

> πόσο περίπου χρόνο θα χρειάζεται? 10 ώρες λογικά?


θεωρητικά έτσι είναι αν φορτίζει με 5Α



> ότι επειδή μετά την γέφυρα θα αυξηθεί από όσο γνωρίζω και άλλο


μετά την γέφυρα δηλ. η DC τάση δεν αυξάνει στο συγκεκριμέμο κύκλωμα και εν κενώ θα είναι περίπου 14V.
Όμως όπως προανέφερε και ο Φίλιππος *δεν* θα πάρεις σωστή ένδειξη στο ψηφιακό όργανο αν προσπαθήσεις να την μετρήσεις εν κενώ.
Όταν συνδέσεις την μπαταρία, η τάση αυτή ανάλογα με την κατάσταση της μπαταρίας θα πάρει μια τιμή και τότε μπορείς να την μετρήσεις *πάνω* στους πόλους.
Μια πιο σωστή τάση του μετ/στή θα ήταν περίπου 14 με 14.5V όπως επεσήμανε ο Αποστόλης αλλά αυτό θα το δεις στη πορεία δηλ. αν δεις ότι λειτουργεί κάπου στα όρια μπορώ να σου πώ πως να την αλλάξεις, αν βέβαια έχεις όρεξη να το κάνεις. 



> ο κύκλος με το χ μέσα... είναι λαμπάκι?


σωστό... στις εικόνες είδα ότι έχει και ένα ενδεικτικό λαμπάκι που συνδέεται στο δευτερεύον του μετ/στή.

Τα σημεία που πρέπει αρχικά να προσέξεις είναι να παρακολουθείς την τάση με το όργανο, το ρεύμα φόρτισης να μην περνάει τα 5Α και να παρακολουθείς την θερμοκρασία του μετ/στή με το χέρι ανά διαστήματα και αφού *βγάζεις τον φορτιστή από την πρίζα* κι όχι κλείνοντας τον διακόπτη που έχει.
Αυτά για να βεβαιωθείς σε πρώτη φάση ότι το σύστημα λειτουργεί κανονικά.

Αν η τάση φόρτισης είναι σωστή τότε κάπου στα 14,5V θα πρέπει να πέσει το ρεύμα φόρτισης κάτω από 1Α.

Αυτά για την ώρα...
gep58

----------


## power of sound

Φίλε  Αποστολή για να μην παιδεύομαι με λάμπες με καμιά βατικη αντίσταση (αν τελικά πάει πάνω από 14.5) δεν θα κάνω δουλειά :Rolleyes: ?  Ωραία ευχαριστώ φίλε Γιώργο θα πάω να πάρω την γέφυρα και θα βάλω την μπαταρία πάνω, και  σας ενημερώνω για της εξελίξεις :Biggrin:  :Smile: . 




> σωστό... στις εικόνες είδα ότι έχει και ένα ενδεικτικό λαμπάκι που συνδέεται στο δευτερεύον του μετ/στή.
> gep58


Το λαμπάκι πάει στο πρωτεύων απλά έτσι όπως τράβηξα την φωτο φαίνεται σαν να είναι στο δευτερεύων. :Blushing: 

   Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι όλους για την βοήθεια. :Smile:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Φίλε  Αποστολή για να μην παιδεύομαι με λάμπες με καμιά βατικη αντίσταση (αν τελικά πάει πάνω από 14.5) δεν θα κάνω δουλειά?  Ωραία ευχαριστώ φίλε Γιώργο θα πάω να πάρω την γέφυρα και θα βάλω την μπαταρία πάνω, και  σας ενημερώνω για της εξελίξεις. 
> 
> 
> 
> Το λαμπάκι πάει στο πρωτεύων απλά έτσι όπως τράβηξα την φωτο φαίνεται σαν να είναι στο δευτερεύων.
> 
>    Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι όλους για την βοήθεια.


Ξεκίνα με 40Ω/17W αλλά και όπως είναι δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα απλά έχε ένα βολτόμετρο απάνω  
κυρίως προς το τέλος της φόρτισης

----------


## power of sound

Καλησπέρα σε όλους :Smile: . Τελικά πήρα την γέφυρα kbpc 1004 γιατί δεν είχε την 1001. την έβαλα πάνω και η τάση στην έξοδο είναι γύρο στα 15,5 με 16 Vdc :Rolleyes: . Τώρα τη να κάνω να βάλω την μπαταρία πάνω η θα γίνω φλαμπε :Tongue2: ?? Και κάτι άλλο η πάνω πλευρά της γέφυρας είναι μεταλλική, λέτε να θέλει ψύξη η οχι :Rolleyes: ?

----------


## classic

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Τελικά πήρα την γέφυρα kbpc 1004 γιατί δεν είχε την 1001. την έβαλα πάνω και η τάση στην έξοδο είναι γύρο στα 15,5 με 16 Vdc. Τώρα τη να κάνω να βάλω την μπαταρία πάνω η θα γίνω φλαμπε?? Και κάτι άλλο η πάνω πλευρά της γέφυρας είναι μεταλλική, λέτε να θέλει ψύξη η οχι?


Η γεφυρα καλο ειναι να μπει σε ψυκτρα...
Δοκιμασε να το βαλεις στη μπαταρια. Δεν θα γινει τιποτα περαν απο το οτι θα τραβηξει λιγο ρευμα παραπανω. Εαν εχεις κανενα κοματι καλωδιο 10 μετρα περιπου 1 ... 1.5 χιλιοστα διαμετρο βαλτο εν σειρα με τον ενα πολο του φορτιστη και θα ελθει στα "ζυγια του".
Καλες φορτισεις  :Laugh:

----------


## power of sound

Φίλε Γιώργο την έβαλα να την φορτίσω όπως μου είπες αλλά εντόπισα το εξής θέμα. Πριν βάλω την μπαταρία πάνω τον ξανά μέτρησα και έβγαζε 22 αντί για 16 που έβγαζε πριν. Μου φαίνεται ότι η τάση αυξήθηκε αφότου ψιλοχτύπησα τον μετασχηματιστή. Λέτε παίζει να είναι αυτό? :Rolleyes:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Φίλε Γιώργο την έβαλα να την φορτίσω όπως μου είπες αλλά εντόπισα το εξής θέμα. Πριν βάλω την μπαταρία πάνω τον ξανά μέτρησα και έβγαζε 22 αντί για 16 που έβγαζε πριν. *Μου φαίνεται ότι η τάση αυξήθηκε αφότου ψιλοχτύπησα τον μετασχηματιστή*. Λέτε παίζει να είναι αυτό?


Τι εννοείς???  στο δευτερεύων τι δείχνει???

----------


## classic

Κατεμε το προβλημα ειναι σε κακη επαφη. Για ξεσυνδεσε τον διακοπτη 12/24 και δωσε στον Μ/Σ απευθειας να δουμε τι γινεται. Εαν καταλαβα καλα απο τη φωτο η αλλαγη τασεων γινεται απο το πρωτευον του Μ/Σ (τυλιγμα 220Βολτ). Δεν πιστευω να φταιει ο Μ/Σ γιατι εαν βραχυκυκλωσει εστω και μια σπειρα τοτε Λογω πολυ χαμηλης αντιστασης που εχει η σπειρα το ρευμα τεινει να παει στο "απειρο" με αποτελεσμα ενα πολυ γρηγορο καπνισμα "ντουμανιασμα :Tongue2: ". Με την ευκαιρια οταν μετρας τις "διαφορες" τασεις μετρησε και την εναλασομενη ταση του δευτερευοντος

----------

